# [Solved]High speed USB trouble with 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R)

## alexiadeath

 :Confused:  Ive been messing with this for some time now. 

the aforesaid MB has Intel 865 chipset and nothing nowhere else spells trouble, but I havent got neither my multibay cardreader/usb hub (fails to read configutation Error: -71) nor my USB->IDE adapter(keeps rejecting something   :Embarassed:  cant remeber what, will check as soon as Im home) whitout removing ehci_hcd module. At Fullsped USB everything works without a hich. But S  L  O  W  L  Y...

Im running vanilla-kernel, 2.6.14, and as far as I could see there was nothing about USB in the changelog.

Any ideas as to whats worth a try are welcome.

EDIT: Im a former slackware user and quite at home with linux, so advanced advice advice is welcome and there is no need to spell everything out for me.Last edited by alexiadeath on Mon Apr 10, 2006 3:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Sleipnir

IIRC there was a post somewhere that if you are mounting the usb-stick with

the sync mount option the speed is very low. But this is just a guess...

----------

## alexiadeath

 :Cool:  i dont get far enough to try to mount anything...

----------

## Sleipnir

So you don't see the usb devices? What does lsusb say?

----------

## alexiadeath

without ehci_hdc lsusb looks like this for the cardreader:

```
Bus 004 Device 005: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp.

Bus 004 Device 004: ID 05e3:0606 Genesys Logic, Inc.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 06f2:0011 Emine Technology Co.

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:c512 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0451:2046 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2046 Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

with it:

```
Bus 005 Device 003: ID 05e3:0606 Genesys Logic, Inc.

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 010: ID 06f2:0011 Emine Technology Co.

Bus 002 Device 009: ID 046d:c512 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0451:2046 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2046 Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

without the reader connected:

```

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 010: ID 06f2:0011 Emine Technology Co.

Bus 002 Device 009: ID 046d:c512 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0451:2046 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2046 Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Relevant dmesg info for the cardreader after plugging in(compiled the USB system with debyg info)

```
hub 5-0:1.0: state 5 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0100

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 8 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 5-0:1.0: port 8, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 8: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 8 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 5-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 8 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: device descriptor read/all, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 8 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 5-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 8 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: device descriptor read/all, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 8 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 5-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 23

usb 5-8: default language 0x0409

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

usb 5-8: hotplug

usb 5-8: adding 5-8:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-8:1.0: hotplug

hub 5-8:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 5-8:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 5-8:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-8:1.0: 4 ports detected

hub 5-8:1.0: standalone hub

hub 5-8:1.0: ganged power switching

hub 5-8:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 5-8:1.0: Single TT

hub 5-8:1.0: TT requires at most 32 FS bit times (2664 ns)

hub 5-8:1.0: Port indicators are supported

hub 5-8:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

hub 5-8:1.0: local power source is good

hub 5-8:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 5-8:1.0: enabling power on all ports

usb 5-8: link qh256-0001/de690100 start 255 [1/0 us]

hub 5-8:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 5-8:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 5-8:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 5-8.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 24

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a24 ep0 t8040014a

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a24 ep0 t8040014a

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a24 ep0 t8040014a

usb 5-8.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a24 ep0 t8040014a

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a24 ep0 t8040014a

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a24 ep0 t8040014a

usb 5-8.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-8.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 25

usb 5-8.1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

usb 5-8.1: default language 0x0409

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a25 ep0 t80ff014a

usb 5-8.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-8.1: Product: Mass Storage Device

usb 5-8.1: Manufacturer: Generic

usb 5-8.1: hotplug

usb 5-8.1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

usb 5-8.1: can't set config #1, error -110

usb 5-8.1: hotplug

usb 5-8.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a26 ep0 t8012014a

usb 5-8.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-8.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 27

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a27 ep0 t8012014a

usb 5-8.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

hub 5-8:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

 009b,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, address 6

usb 2-1.2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-1.2: unregistering interface 2-1.2:1.0

usb 2-1.2:1.0: hotplug

usb 2-1.2: unregistering interface 2-1.2:1.1

usb 2-1.2:1.1: hotplug

usb 2-1.2: unregistering device

usb 2-1.2: hotplug

usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, address 7

usb 2-1.3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-1.3: unregistering interface 2-1.3:1.0

usb 2-1.3:1.0: hotplug

usb 2-1.3: unregistering interface 2-1.3:1.1

usb 2-1.3:1.1: hotplug

usb 2-1.3: unregistering device

usb 2-1.3: hotplug

usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: shutdown urb dee41580 pipe 40408580 ep1in-intr

usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

usb 2-1: unregistering device

usb 2-1: hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb 2-1: ep0 maxpacket = 8

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: hotplug

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

hub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

hub 2-1:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-1:1.0: individual port power switching

hub 2-1:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-1:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

hub 2-1:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-1:1.0: enabling power on all ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

hub 5-0:1.0: state 5 ports 8 chg 0000 evt fe00

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

hub 5-7:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 5-7:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 5-7.1: default language 0x0409

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: adding 5-7.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 2-1:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 000c

hub 2-1:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

usb 2-1.2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

usb 2-1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-1.2: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1.2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.2: Product: USB Receiver

usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: Logitech

usb 2-1.2: hotplug

usb 2-1.2: adding 2-1.2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1.2:1.0: hotplug

usbhid 2-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 2-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.2

usb 2-1.2: adding 2-1.2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 2-1.2:1.1: hotplug

usbhid 2-1.2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 2-1.2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.2

hub 2-1:1.0: port 3, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

usb 2-1.3: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

usb 2-1.3: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-1.3: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-1.3: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1.3: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.3: Product: USB KVM Switch

usb 2-1.3: Manufacturer: Justcom Technology

usb 2-1.3: hotplug

usb 2-1.3: adding 2-1.3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1.3:1.0: hotplug

usbhid 2-1.3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 2-1.3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Justcom Technology USB KVM Switch] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.3

usb 2-1.3: adding 2-1.3:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 2-1.3:1.1: hotplug

usbhid 2-1.3:1.1: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 2-1.3:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Justcom Technology USB KVM Switch] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.3

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

hub 2-1:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0008

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader     Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 245504 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 245504 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<7>ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

hub 5-7:1.0: logical disconnect on port 1

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0002 evt 0002

sd 4:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

sd 4:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

sd 4:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

hub 5-7:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

usb 5-7.1: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 5-7.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 5-7.1: unregistering interface 5-7.1:1.0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: unregistering device

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 5-7.1: can't read configurations, error -71

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: string descriptor 0 read error: -110

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: string descriptor 0 read error: -110

usb 5-7.1: default language 0x0409

usb 5-7.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-7.1: SerialNumber: 058F312D81B

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: adding 5-7.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

input: AT Raw Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio1

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader     Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 245504 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 245504 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<7>ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: config index 0, error -71

usb 5-7.1: device firmware changed

hub 5-7:1.0: logical disconnect on port 1

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0002 evt 0000

sd 5:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

sd 5:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

sd 5:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

hub 5-7:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb 5-7.1: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 5-7.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 5-7.1: unregistering interface 5-7.1:1.0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: unregistering device

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 5-7.1: default language 0x0409

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-7.1: Manufacturer: Generic

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: adding 5-7.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 9

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader     Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 245504 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: config index 0, error -71

usb 5-7.1: device firmware changed

hub 5-7:1.0: logical disconnect on port 1

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0002 evt 0002

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00 

sda : sense not available. 

hub 5-7:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<6>sd 6:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

sd 6:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

sd 6:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

usb 5-7.1: USB disconnect, address 9

usb 5-7.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 5-7.1: unregistering interface 5-7.1:1.0

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi6, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi6, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: unregistering device

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 5-7.1: default language 0x0409

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-7.1: Product: Mass Storage Device

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: adding 5-7.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 10

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb 5-7.1: manual set_interface for iface 0, alt 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: config index 0, error -71

usb 5-7.1: device firmware changed

hub 5-7:1.0: logical disconnect on port 1

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0002 evt 0002

usb-storage: device scan complete

hub 5-7:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

usb 5-7.1: USB disconnect, address 10

usb 5-7.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 5-7.1: unregistering interface 5-7.1:1.0

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: unregistering device

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: string descriptor 0 read error: -110

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: string descriptor 0 read error: -110

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: string descriptor 0 read error: -110

usb 5-7.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: adding 5-7.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 11

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: config index 0, error -71

usb 5-7.1: device firmware changed

hub 5-7:1.0: logical disconnect on port 1

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0002 evt 0002

hub 5-7:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 5-7.1: USB disconnect, address 11

usb 5-7.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 5-7.1: unregistering interface 5-7.1:1.0

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: unregistering device

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: default language 0x0409

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-7.1: Product: Mass Storage Device

usb 5-7.1: Manufacturer: Generic

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: adding 5-7.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi9 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb-storage: device found at 12

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader     Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 245504 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 245504 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<7>ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 5-7.1: manual set_interface for iface 0, alt 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 5-7.1: manual set_interface for iface 0, alt 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 5-7.1: manual set_interface for iface 0, alt 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: config index 0, error -71

usb 5-7.1: device firmware changed

hub 5-7:1.0: logical disconnect on port 1

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0002 evt 0002

sd 9:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

sd 9:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

sd 9:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

hub 5-7:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi9, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi9, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb 5-7.1: USB disconnect, address 12

usb 5-7.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 5-7.1: unregistering interface 5-7.1:1.0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: unregistering device

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: default language 0x0409

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: adding 5-7.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 13

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

hub 5-7:1.0: logical disconnect on port 1

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0002 evt 0002

hub 5-7:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 5-7.1: USB disconnect, address 13

usb 5-7.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 5-7.1: unregistering interface 5-7.1:1.0

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: unregistering device

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: string descriptor 0 read error: -110

usb 5-7.1: default language 0x0409

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: adding 5-7.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi11 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb-storage: device found at 16

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: config index 0, error -71

usb 5-7.1: device firmware changed

hub 5-7:1.0: logical disconnect on port 1

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0002 evt 0000

usb-storage: device scan complete

hub 5-7:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

usb 5-7.1: USB disconnect, address 16

usb 5-7.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 5-7.1: unregistering interface 5-7.1:1.0

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: unregistering device

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 5-7.1: can't read configurations, error -71

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 5-7.1: can't read configurations, error -71

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

hub 5-0:1.0: state 5 ports 8 chg 0000 evt ff80

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 7 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

hub 5-0:1.0: port 7, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

usb 5-7: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 5-7: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 5-7: unlink qh256-0001/de690100 start 255 [1/0 us]

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: shutdown urb df0e6700 pipe 40408380 ep1in-intr

usb 5-7: unregistering interface 5-7:1.0

usb 5-7:1.0: hotplug

usb 5-7: unregistering device

usb 5-7: hotplug

hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 7: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 5-0:1.0: state 5 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0100

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 8 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 5-0:1.0: port 8, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 8: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 8 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 5-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 8 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: device descriptor read/all, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 8 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 5-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 8 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: device descriptor read/all, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 8 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 5-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 23

usb 5-8: default language 0x0409

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

usb 5-8: hotplug

usb 5-8: adding 5-8:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-8:1.0: hotplug

hub 5-8:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 5-8:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 5-8:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-8:1.0: 4 ports detected

hub 5-8:1.0: standalone hub

hub 5-8:1.0: ganged power switching

hub 5-8:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 5-8:1.0: Single TT

hub 5-8:1.0: TT requires at most 32 FS bit times (2664 ns)

hub 5-8:1.0: Port indicators are supported

hub 5-8:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

hub 5-8:1.0: local power source is good

hub 5-8:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 5-8:1.0: enabling power on all ports

usb 5-8: link qh256-0001/de690100 start 255 [1/0 us]

hub 5-8:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 5-8:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 5-8:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 5-8.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 24

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a24 ep0 t8040014a

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a24 ep0 t8040014a

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a24 ep0 t8040014a

usb 5-8.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a24 ep0 t8040014a

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a24 ep0 t8040014a

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a24 ep0 t8040014a

usb 5-8.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-8.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 25

usb 5-8.1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

usb 5-8.1: default language 0x0409

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a25 ep0 t80ff014a

usb 5-8.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-8.1: Product: Mass Storage Device

usb 5-8.1: Manufacturer: Generic

usb 5-8.1: hotplug

usb 5-8.1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

usb 5-8.1: can't set config #1, error -110

usb 5-8.1: hotplug

usb 5-8.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a26 ep0 t8012014a

usb 5-8.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-8.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 27

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 8.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-8: clear tt buffer port 1, a27 ep0 t8012014a

usb 5-8.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

hub 5-8:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

```

The drive complains:

```
usb 5-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 63

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 7 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 7 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 5-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 7 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 7 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 5-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 7 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 7 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 5-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7 ep0out 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7 ep0out 3strikes

usb 5-7: device not accepting address 64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 7 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 7 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 5-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 65

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7 ep0out 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7 ep0out 3strikes

usb 5-7: device not accepting address 65, error -71

```

----------

## Sleipnir

Could this be a kernel bug? Have you tried another kernel? I have no idea about this error... Sorry!

----------

## alexiadeath

Thnx for trying to help...

I found something that might help me from Fedora maillist. https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2005-January/msg05231.html

Using this bit:

```
device descriptor read/64, error -71
```

It states that

```
echo -n "Y" > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first

echo -n "Y" > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/use_both_schemes
```

may help with the cardreader. Also Im upgrading my kernel as soon as I get home from work today to 2.5.16.1 that might help with the drive issues.

Ill let everybody know if this works.

----------

## alexiadeath

No luck. Neither worked and as there was no compilable AND usable nividia driver that would work with it, I downgraded back to 2.6.14.2.

Another log of interest:

```
usb 5-7: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

usb 5-7: hotplug

usb 5-7: adding 5-7:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-7:1.0: hotplug

hub 5-7:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 5-7:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 5-7:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-7:1.0: 4 ports detected

hub 5-7:1.0: standalone hub

hub 5-7:1.0: ganged power switching

hub 5-7:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 5-7:1.0: Single TT

hub 5-7:1.0: TT requires at most 32 FS bit times (2664 ns)

hub 5-7:1.0: Port indicators are supported

hub 5-7:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

hub 5-7:1.0: local power source is good

hub 5-7:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 5-7:1.0: enabling power on all ports

usb 5-7: link qh256-0001/dde7f100 start 255 [1/0 us]

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 5-7:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 5-7:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 41

usb 5-7.1: default language 0x0409

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

usb 5-7.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-7.1: Product: Mass Storage Device

usb 5-7.1: Manufacturer: Generic

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: adding 5-7.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi17 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 41

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader     Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 245504 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 41

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb 5-7.1: manual set_interface for iface 0, alt 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 41

usb 5-7.1: manual set_interface for iface 0, alt 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 41

usb 5-7.1: manual set_interface for iface 0, alt 0

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 245504 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi17, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi17, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB CF Reader     Rev: 1.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi17, channel 0, id 0, lun 1

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi17, channel 0, id 0, lun 1,  type 0

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SM Reader     Rev: 1.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sdc at scsi17, channel 0, id 0, lun 2

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi17, channel 0, id 0, lun 2,  type 0

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB MS Reader     Rev: 1.03

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sdd at scsi17, channel 0, id 0, lun 3

Attached scsi generic sg3 at scsi17, channel 0, id 0, lun 3,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 41

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 41

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: config index 0, error -71

usb 5-7.1: device firmware changed

hub 5-7:1.0: logical disconnect on port 1

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0002 evt 0002

sd 17:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 245347

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 245248

sd 17:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 245348

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 245249

sd 17:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 245349

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 245250

sd 17:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 245350

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 245251

hub 5-7:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

sd 17:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 245351

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 245252

sd 17:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 245352

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 245253

sd 17:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 245353

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 245254

sd 17:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 245354

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 245255

usb 5-7.1: USB disconnect, address 41

usb 5-7.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 5-7.1: unregistering interface 5-7.1:1.0

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 245248

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 245249

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi17 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: unregistering device

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 42

usb 5-7.1: default language 0x0409

usb 5-7.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-7.1: Product: Mass Storage Device

usb 5-7.1: Manufacturer: Generic

usb 5-7.1: SerialNumber: 058F312D81B

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: adding 5-7.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 5-7.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi18 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb-storage: device found at 42

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader     Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 245504 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 245504 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<7>ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 42

usb 5-7.1: manual set_interface for iface 0, alt 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep2in 3strikes

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb 5-7.1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 42

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: config index 0, error -71

usb 5-7.1: device firmware changed

hub 5-7:1.0: logical disconnect on port 1

hub 5-7:1.0: state 5 ports 4 chg 0002 evt 0002

sd 18:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

printk: 524 messages suppressed.

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

sd 18:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

sd 18:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi18, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

hub 5-7:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi18, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb 5-7.1: USB disconnect, address 42

usb 5-7.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 5-7.1: unregistering interface 5-7.1:1.0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 5-7.1:1.0: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: unregistering device

usb 5-7.1: hotplug

usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 43

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: default language 0x0409

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

usb 5-7.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 7.1 ep0in 3strikes

```

its dmesg ouput I got after downgrading on connecting the reader.

For a moment there all bays are known and then its just reset by USB.

Oh, and does anybody know what error -71 means???

The problem is not in the reader, because on a different PC it works as a high speed device without a hich - that one has a via controller...

----------

## alexiadeath

Oh, and the adapter connected drive works. It appears having them both connected was causing the issue for the drive.

----------

## alexiadeath

 :Shocked:  this has been solved for me by stating that my chipset sucks. The same chipset on an nother MB runing windows and the same trouble... The reader is not recognized. Any other chipset I had available = no trouble independent of OS. Bought a cheap USB2 PCI extension card with ALI chip and all is well.

----------

